#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Интересная статья об осознанности

## Цхултрим Тращи

Интересная статья на английском о том, куда ведёт осознанность без мотивации на благо всех существ.

https://www.vox.com/science-and-heal...m-david-forbes

----------

Aion (08.04.2019), Гошка (22.08.2019), Денис Ч (06.04.2019), Фил (06.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

"Осознанность и капитализм - несовместимы".
Что в принципе правильно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "Осознанность и капитализм - несовместимы".
> Что в принципе правильно.


Несовместимы не идеи, а качества человека (сансарный ум) и осознанность. К процветанию и осознанный царь может привести.

----------

Иван З. (08.04.2019), Фил (06.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Несовместимы не идеи, а качества человека (сансарный ум) и осознанность. К процветанию и осознанный царь может привести.


Там в статье автор говорит, что ценности капитализма это индивидуализация и разделение, что в принципе противоречит осознанности. И он конкретные примеры приводит: осознанность как бизнес, осознанность как успокоение перед экзаменами (без понимания зачем вообще эти экзамены), осознанность как уменьшение гнева (без исследования источника гнева).

Таким образом осознанность выродилась в продукт - препарат симптоматического лечения.

Т.е. о конкретных людях речь идет.
Но что есть, то есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Несовместимы не идеи, а качества человека (сансарный ум) и осознанность. К процветанию и осознанный царь может привести.


Царь может и привести, а председатель совета директоров - никогда  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Таким образом осознанность выродилась в продукт - препарат симптоматического лечения.
> 
> .


Или наоборот, раньше была - препарат симптоматического лечения, просто что внутри мировоззрения где всё что для нас религия и сакрализировано* - обыденная мирская бытовуха, причём вполне научная и практическая.
И тут на самом деле вопрос, кто ближе к декларируемым целям: практики светской осознанности и напр. кружков хатхайоги или религиозные духовники для которых это уже не естественное бытовое мировоззрение* впитанное с молоком матери и развитое углублённое в системе образования, а чисто накидываемая сверху своего реального мировосприятия мифическая догма.

(*карма, перерождения, миры разных существ и т.д.)

----------


## Балдинг

> "Осознанность и капитализм - несовместимы".
> Что в принципе правильно.


Зрим глубжее :-)
Цитата:
"So unless mindfulness is employed in the service of making the world a better place..."
Социальный проект. Понимаете?
Уровень дискурса.
Но оно и понятно, ведь сама статья есть что? 
Правильно, promoution книги.

Disclaimer
В целом no problem конечно. Социальный уровень дискурса интерпретации (мусоления) Дхаммы вполне нормален. Продуктом что угодно может оказаться. "Давайте будем нести искусство людям, берут они охотно старинные полотна" :-)

P.S. Слова у них тоже интересные бытуют "wellness" например :-)

----------

Фил (06.04.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "So unless mindfulness is employed in the service of making the world a better place..."
> Социальный проект. Понимаете?


Можно при желании поспорить с автором статьи о том, что ‘making the world a better place’ так же далеко от целей буддизма, как и капитализм. Но это никак не инвалидирует то, что осознанность и капитализм несовместимы.




> Зрим глубжее :-) <…> Но оно и понятно, ведь сама статья есть что? 
> Правильно, promotion книги.


Давайте уж тогда не останавливаться на удобной глубине. Ну а книга — промоушен чего, по-вашему?

----------

Мансур (07.04.2019), Фил (07.04.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Можно при желании поспорить с автором статьи о том, что ‘making the world a better place’ так же далеко от целей буддизма, как и капитализм. Но это никак не инвалидирует то, что осознанность и капитализм несовместимы.
> 
> 
> Давайте уж тогда не останавливаться на удобной глубине. Ну а книга — промоушен чего, по-вашему?


Поясняю:
1. Высказывание было сделано не без иронии, о чем свидетельствовали обильно расставленные знаки :-)
2. По-видимому, при реакции на сообщение @*Фил* автором реакции (т.е. Балдингом) был прочитан не только буквальный план.
[На всякий случай подразверну идею под-буквальных планов... (думаю)... Как бы видите ли, один персонаж А, допустим, подвергает критике явление Х (минус фактор), апеллируя при этом к явлению Y (плюс фактор). В некоторых воспринимающих умах, по инерции, аромат плюс фактора распространяется на персонаж А. При этом не усматривается, что персонаж А, в принипе, сам находился, находится, будет находиться в той парадигме, на которой основывается и критикуемое им явление Х. Стоит только взять за основу более фундаментальный пласт явления Y.
На всякий случай приведу грубоватую _сферическую_ иллюстрацию... Представьте себе, что, допустим, где-то власть ставит себе задачей просветить необразованные массы, в смысле научения их чтению и письму... _исключительно_ в тех целях, чтобы это население читало приказы и постановления власти для облегчения для власти (*прагматика*) соответственно бремени управления данным населением.
Опять не улавливаете?
Тогда попробую так сказать. Когда Дхамма интерпретируется (мусолится) в *прагматических* социальных целях [по аналогии с декабристами, социалистами (Маркс, Ленин, Мао) и т.д.] и в этом видится *ее суть*, это соответствующим образом характеризует ум, понимающий дхамму таким образом]
Таким образом, моим намерением было _не опровергать_ впечатление Фила (или Цхултрима Тращи), но _дополнить диапазон_ восприятия наблюдаемого явления.
Почувствуйте, что называется, разницу.
Мое дело предложить, Ваше дело отказаться.
3. Насчет промоушена даже как-то писать неловко. Очередной гуманитарий сочинил гуманитарную книгу которую хочет продать + обычный комплекс потребностей литератора (идеолога и т.п.).
Вы вспомните, что в каком-то смысле буддология начиналась на английском языке.
Как бы там для "простого человека" широчайший доступ к реально серьезным источникам. Но "простой человек" предпочитает "периодику" на вроде тедовских миниатюр.

----------

Фил (07.04.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...ценности капитализма это индивидуализация и разделение, что в принципе противоречит осознанности.


Ценности капитализма получать за свой продукт свою прибыль, которая принадлежит только тебе, а не государству или кому-то еще. Размер прибыли, способ продвижения продукта, устройство производства (зарплаты и прочее), куда эта прибыль будет потрачена, определяются уже сугубо качествами человека, его жадностью, глупостью и прочим, а не идеями капитализма. Проблема в качествах конкретных людей, царь может быть плохой, начальник жадный и т.д. и т.п., а не в каких-то конкретных базовых идеях.

----------


## Фил

> Ценности капитализма получать за свой продукт свою прибыль, которая принадлежит только тебе, а не государству или кому-то еще. Размер прибыли, способ продвижения продукта, устройство производства (зарплаты и прочее), куда эта прибыль будет потрачена, определяются уже сугубо качествами человека, его жадностью, глупостью и прочим, а не идеями капитализма. Проблема в качествах конкретных людей, царь может быть плохой, начальник жадный и т.д. и т.п., а не в каких-то конкретных базовых идеях.


 Это ценности ремесленного/цехового производства. А капитализм - это рента на капитал. Т.е. получать доход пока работают другие.

Видите, даже Вы просто экстраполируете труд лавочника или кузнеца на то, как работает корпорация (типА тоже самое, только больше). Тут сумма частей уже совершенно другое целое даёт.

----------


## Фил

Образ жизни рантье описан у Сартра в "Тошноте".
Ну и собственно вся культура потребления (без производства) и вся философия тамошняя и сам Сартр - одна большая блевотина.

----------


## Антончик

> Царь может и привести, а председатель совета директоров - никогда


ну почему же? )))) имхо, председатель совета директоров с развитой осознаностью, эмпатией и стратегическим мышлением и пониманием чего он хочет и умением достигать резулльтата, лучше, чем то же самое, но например без осознанности )
по моему опыту у всяческих руководителей/предпр нимателей осознанность в среднем выше, чем у линейных работников. Возможно потому они и продвигаются наверх? То есть в таком случае осознанность это один из факторов, способствующих "продвижению в сансаре" ))))
Всяко лучше, чем неосознанно протекающее всё, с которым человек сталкивается "по факту". Даже чисто с мирской точки зрения.
Опять таки всё вышесказанное - субъективное мнение.

----------


## Антончик

Ну то есть я не вижу проблемы в том, что люди будут практиковать что-то и становиться более осознанными. неужели это хуже, чем если бы они были мене осознанными?
Даже если там речь не про религию Буддизма и т.д.
В чём это хуже, что люди станут осознаннее? Чем если бы они этого не делали?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я имел в виду следующее:
Если есть совет директоров - значит это циклопическая корпорация.
Если это циклопическая корпорация - значит используется регулярный менеджмент 
(иначе она бы не выросла до циклопических размеров) 
Если используется регулярный менеджмент - значит работник это некая единица, деталь машины.

Председатель совета директоров, таким образом не только не знает своих
работников в лицо, как Ксеркс, но более того, относится к ним, как к заменяемым запчастям.

Эмпатия делает такого менеджера "не-эффективным", так что о какой эмпатии может идти речь?

Под "осознанностью" подразумевается понимание взаимосвязи явлений и своего места в этой взаимосвязи.

Ну вот, и если такой менеджер осознает, что он относится к людям как к биомассе, то что из этого последует?
Либо он менеджером уже работать не будет, а возглавит профсоюз, например.
Либо что? Он осознает что он недо-человек и будет еще этим осознанно гордиться?

Вот живой пример без подробностей: менеджер увольняет бабушку, которая проработала на предприятии 40 лет, 
потому что нет такой штатной единицы.
Т.е. дело даже не в деньгах, дело в соблюдении принципа "человек - часть машины".

----------


## Фил

> Ну то есть я не вижу проблемы в том, что люди будут практиковать что-то и становиться более осознанными. неужели это хуже, чем если бы они были мене осознанными?
> Даже если там речь не про религию Буддизма и т.д.
> В чём это хуже, что люди станут осознаннее? Чем если бы они этого не делали?


В статье речь идёт о том что невозможно одновременно осознавать и продолжать себя разрушать.
Ну как... Курильщик осознал вред курения, но не бросил. Это может говорить только о том, что он ничего не осознал  :Smilie: 

А тут говорится о том, что нужно осознать одновременно анатта и индивидуализацию.

----------


## Фил

Причем непонятно чего делать. Если просто бастовать, то предприятие развалится и лучше никому не будет. И экономика только так и работает....пока что по крайней мере....

----------


## Андрей Зюльганов

> Интересная статья на английском о том, куда ведёт осознанность без мотивации на благо всех существ.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/science-and-heal...m-david-forbes


Приветствую всех и каждого !  Как говорил Будда Шакьмуни сансара полна страданий, поэтому главная цель всех существ — найти выход и вернуться в состояние совершённого блаженства. Предлагаю не обращать серьёзного внимания на "учителей" практикующих медитацию без веры . Дэвид Форбс , Шон Иллинг и др. есть люди с генами "богоизбранности" (евреи или полукровки) и без признания учения Будды Шакьямуни как драгоценного учителя и благ его учения тысячи статей и слов не принесут любви и сострадания искателям полноты знаний. В капитализме человек-вещь никогда не может быть свободным (https://arctus.livejournal.com/239874.html) 
P.S. : "В капитализме человек угнетает человека , а в коммунизме наоборот." 
 Всех благ !ॐ  :Wink:

----------

Фил (08.04.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> В статье речь идёт о том что невозможно одновременно осознавать и продолжать себя разрушать.
> Ну как... Курильщик осознал вред курения, но не бросил. Это может говорить только о том, что он ничего не осознал 
> 
> А тут говорится о том, что нужно осознать одновременно анатта и индивидуализацию.


Я имел в виду просто общие практики осознанности - как осознанность мыслей, эмоций, тела, окружающей ситуации. Все те штуки, "когда монах сидит он осознаёт что сидит, когда есть осознаёт что ест, когда идёт осознаёт что идёт, когда возникает мысль, осознаёт что возникает мысль" и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

Причем например довод менеджера, увольняющего сотрудника, у которого семья, ипотека "у нас не благотворительная организация".

А интересно тогда "-творительная" какая?
"Злотворительная" ?

А не исключено что он и mindfulness практикует, и на Кайлаш ездил  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Я имел в виду следующее:
> Если есть совет директоров - значит это циклопическая корпорация.
> Если это циклопическая корпорация - значит используется регулярный менеджмент 
> (иначе она бы не выросла до циклопических размеров) 
> Если используется регулярный менеджмент - значит работник это некая единица, деталь машины.
> 
> Председатель совета директоров, таким образом не только не знает своих
> работников в лицо, как Ксеркс, но более того, относится к ним, как к заменяемым запчастям.
> 
> ...


Ну тут вопрос в том, а может ли корпорация или малый ил средний бизнес или кто-то ещё просто держать людей на рабочих местах и платить им зарплату, если работа этих людей не нужна для пользы компании? Для этого нужны деньги, когторые нужно где-то ещё взять - то есть нужно звняться благотворительностью. А чтобы заняться благотворительностью, нужно сначала заработать - чтобы было что потратить. А чтобы заработать - нужно производить те товары и услуши, за котрые другие готовы платить, и делать это эффективно, с выгодой и т.д.
То есть если мы хотим чтобы у людей просто были какие-то рабочие места, "чтобы было", то нужно чтобы за это платил кто-то ещё, а этот кто-то ещё в итоге должен эффективно зарабатыаать. А для этого тот, кто эффективно зарабатывает не может держать тех, кото не нужен для работы компании и производства нужных/полезных клиентам товаров/услуг.
Соответстченно, если все будут платить и держать люей просто так, то непонятны два момента:
1. Откуда брать деньги чтобы им всем платить?
2. Кто будет производить товары и услуги, которые все эти люди смогут купить на свои полученные деньги? (если все будут просто сидеть на рабочих местах, так как им где-то нужно получать зарплату).

Тут в целом в мире придумано две вещи, чтобы с этим работать:
1. Социальное обеспечение - налоги, благотворительность и т.д. - когда меньше какого-то минимального уровня тебе не дадут упасть, но если ты хочешь большего - то потрудисььзаняться производством нужных другим товаров/услуг.
2. Уровень потребления зависит от производительности труда на душу населения, в среднем. То есть если у нас N человек, то чем больше они производят друг для друга товаров и услуг, тем в целом эти N людей живут лучше.

И с точки зрения капитализма (в толичие от коммунизма и других экономических устройств), то, что влияет на уровень дохода (и потребления), это то, насколько человек участвует в создании товаров и услуг и его эффективности в этом. Но не только.

Есть такая штука, называется "треугольник инвестирования": выгодность, рисковость, ликвидность.
Вот там где рисковость выше (например создатьс вой бизнес или управлятьс воим бизнесом), там и выгодность выше. А там где рисковость меньше (например работа по найму), там и прибыльность меньше.
Простой пример: предолжит наёмному работнику работать не за зарплату и не делать просто то что скажут, отвечая за выполнение того, что тебе сказали, а получить долю в прибыли (или убытках) компании, и иметь возможность влиять на то, как компания будеть работать (и сответственно нести ответственность/риски за то, будет ли прибыли больше, меньше, будет ли рост, спад и т.д., причём тут ответственность не только за свой участок работы, а и за всех остальных работников и вообще судьбу компании).

Ну и если пойти шире - то риск создания новой компании неизмеримо выше, чем работа по найму, и нужны очень специфические скиллы (видение потребностей рынка, возможностей их удовлетворить, организаторские навыки, умение продавать, вести переговоры, разбираться в людях и т.д.). Во всех экономических теориях коммунизма этот факт игнорируется. И многие люди так же не понимают что все эти моменты существуют. Ибо чтобы это понять нужно анпрмиер попробовать что-то организовать самому - пучть даже какое-нибудь некоммерческое мероприятие. Организация чего-то сильно отличается от просто делания линейной хардскиллз-работы.
То есть это всё не просто товар-деньги-товар, или капитал - капитал штрих.
Всё это (наличие активов или капитала чтобы инвестировать) без понимания и умения превращается в тыкву почти мгновенно.

А как вы сказали, если компания банкротится, то какая в этом польза?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> Причем например довод менеджера, увольняющего сотрудника, у которого семья, ипотека "у нас не благотворительная организация".
> 
> А интересно тогда "-творительная" какая?
> "Злотворительная" ?
> 
> А не исключено что он и mindfulness практикует, и на Кайлаш ездил


Лучше чтобы компания закрылась и сотрудник и все остальные всё равно начали искать какую-то другую работу?
Ответил подробнее выше.

Вот вы готовы платить например плохо сделавшим ремонт сторителям которые даже вам ремонт то и не делают, платить им деньги просто потому, что у них же ипотека, жёны там и т.д.
ну можно один раз пойти купить еды, чтобы люди не пошли на улицу воровать, а например имели время поискать новую работу, или как-то ещё САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО решили свои проблемы. Но вы же не станете их содержать только потому что у них есть расходы. У вас и у меня тоже есть расходы. И что?

Если я хочу заняться благотворительностью, то я сначала зарабатываю, а потом у меня есть деньги и я например могу их перечислить в фонд помощи больным детям или сохранения редких видов, или дать кому-то, кому нужна помощь.

Но если я например сижу на работе и не приношу никакой пользы для компании и клиентов, то у меня очень скоро не будет источника для того, чтобы давать другим материальные блага. Я сам стану целью для чужой благотворительности.

Не могут ВСЕ быть целью для чужой благотворительности. Кто-то должен им же помогать. ))) Значит кто-то должен получать вознаграждение за хорошо сделанное дело/произведённый товар/оказанную услугу/организованный полезный процесс/придуманное новое более эфективное решение существующей проблемы и т.д.

----------


## Антончик

Вот отсутствие понимания как что вообще работае  в экономике, как всё устроено, что как на что влияет, где какие взаимосвязи, причинно-следственные связи, понимание как и от чего зависит то или иное (например результат, доход и т.п.), кто как и за счёт чего обеспечивает социальные гарантии, откуда вообще берутся ресурсы, товары, услуги, добавленная стоимость, как меняются рынки - отсутствие понимание всего этого тоже можно отнести к отсутствию осознанности.

----------


## Фил

Если Вам эта тема интересна, почитайте, хотя бы, Ноама Хомски.
Он достаточно популярно пишет и ни одной вразумительной критики я не встречал ещё.

----------


## Антончик

> Если Вам эта тема интересна, почитайте, хотя бы, Ноама Хомски.
> Он достаточно популярно пишет и ни одной вразумительной критики я не встречал ещё.


Он предлагает чтобы всем платили зарплату и никто не работал? )

----------


## Фил

> Он предлагает чтобы всем платили зарплату и никто не работал? )


Почитайте.
Будет интересно.
Не позорьтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

Зашёл в википеидию, и таки оказалось что таки да:




> Он характеризует себя в традициях анархизма (либертарного социализма), политической философии, которую он кратко объясняет как отрицание всех форм иерархии и их искоренение, если они не оправданы. Хомский особенно близок к анархо-синдикализму. В отличие от многих анархистов, Хомский не всегда выступает против избирательной системы; он даже поддерживал некоторых кандидатов. Он определяет себя как «fellow traveler» («попутчик») анархистской традиции, по контрасту с «чистым» анархистом. Этим он объясняет свою готовность иногда сотрудничать с государством.





> Хомский является непримиримым оппозиционером к (его словами) «корпоративно-государственному капитализму»[19], практикуемому США и их союзниками. Он — сторонник анархических (либертарно-социалистических) идей Михаила Бакунина, требующих экономической свободы, а также «контроля за производством самими трудящимися, а не владельцами и управляющими, которые стоят над ними и контролируют все решения». Хомский называет это «настоящим социализмом»





> В книге «For Reasons of State» Хомский отстаивает идею о том, что вместо капиталистической системы, в которой люди — «рабы зарплаты», и вместо авторитарной системы, в которой решения принимаются централизованно, общество может функционировать без оплачиваемого труда. Он говорит, что люди должны быть свободны выполнять ту работу, которую сами выбрали. Тогда они смогут поступать в соответствии со своими желаниями, а свободно выбранная работа будет и «наградой самой по себе» и «социально полезной». Общество существовало бы в состоянии мирной анархии, без государства или других управленческих институтов. Работа, которая принципиально неприятна всем, если такая найдётся, распределялась бы между всеми членами общества.


Делать всё что хочешь и не быть рабом зарплаты кстати никто не мешает и прямо сейчас. делай что хочешь, и зарабатывай столько, насколько другие люди готовы за это заплатить.
Вопрос только в том, что эти идеи выглядят привлекательно, но малореализуемы на нешем уровне производительности труда.
Вот когда в среднем человеку нужно будет работать не 12, не 8, а например 4 часа в день, и не 7, не 6, не 5 а 2 дня в неделю, чтобы заработать например как сейчас в Москве зарабатывают айтишники выше среднего. Тогда мы несколько приблизимся к такой истории. Потому что уровень потребления не будет ниже, но будет куча времени делать то, что хочется/нравится для себя, для удовлоьствия и развития. И это никак не будет связано с уровнем жизни.

То есть, если например тебе нравится прокалывать перфокарты, а эта деятельность никому не нужна, и пекарь не хочет отдавать свои булки в обмен на ваши перфокарты - то сейчас это проблема.
Но она решается повышением производителньости труда (например бОльшей автоматизацией, оптимизацией, улучшением технлогогических, организационных и экономических штук).

То есть это такая идея, которая ласкает слух, но в настоящий момент нереалистичная.

Про то, что люди предоставленные сами себе будут таки жить без иерархии - тоже, только если будет какая-то внешня сила, которая их будет к этому принуждать. Сответственно, должна быть такая сила с такими полномочиями. А это уже как-то начинает идти вразрез с одноранговостью общества.

И про то, что линейные работники контролируют то, как устроены и работают компании - если какой-то человек сейчас это реально "УМЕЕТ" - то он или поднимается в иерархии как раз в управление, или организует свой бизнес. если не умеет - то не поднимается. В этом плане всё органично.
Такую идею вообще может высказать только человек, который идеализирует людей, и никогда не пытался организовать что-то серьёзное (и добиться РЕЗУЛЬТАТА, а не просто огранизовать ради организовать и фана).

Даже самые активные, интересующиеся, квалифицированные и мотивированные люди, которые мечтают дать миру идеальный продукт - они всё таки люди, и между ними есть коммуникация например, они все неидеальны и имеют свои плюсы и минусы, могут уставать, совершать ошибки и т.д. И при количестве люде больше 2-4 уже не обойтись без "организаторства". даже если это из числа этих же людей выделяется человек, который решает все эти вопросы, проблемы, разруливает. помогает команде и т.д. Но он становится выделенным и делает некую специфичную функцию.

То есть, имхо, всё это крайне оторвано от реальности, но звучит красиво для "хиппи, которые хотят курить траву сидя на гоа и ничего не делая и при этом продолжать потреблять результаты чужого труда, не создавая полезных для других результатов своего труда".

----------


## Антончик

> Почитайте.
> Будет интересно.
> Не позорьтесь


Я читал и читаю много книг по экономике, по управлению, по психологии, я сталкиваюсь каждый день со всеми этими предметными областями, и с достижением результаов, с организацией людей в команды, с организацией бизнеса, с организацией проектов, с оптимизацией процессов и производителньсои труда, с анализом различных свфер и т.д.. Много лет всем этим занимаюсь.

Для меня это всё фантазии оторванные от жизни. Красивые, но оторванные. Очень много допущений, опровержения которых я каждый день вижу в реальной жизни.

Ну и идея, что то, что люди хотят делать, равно тому, что другие люди хотят потреблять. Это очевиднейшим образом не так.

----------

Иван З. (08.04.2019)

----------


## Антончик

...это всё опять же к витанию в концепциях и фантазиях, и к осознаванию текущей реальности...

----------


## Фил

Не читайте Википедию.
Хомски не анархист и не либертарианец просто вообще ни разу. Он критикует либертарианцев.
Почитайте оригинал.
Это "Рабинович напел".

----------


## Фил

> Я читал и читаю много книг по экономике, по управлению, по психологии, я сталкиваюсь каждый день со всеми этими предметными областями, и с достижением результаов, с организацией людей в команды, с организацией бизнеса, с организацией проектов, с оптимизацией процессов и производителньсои труда, с анализом различных свфер и т.д.. Много лет всем этим занимаюсь.


Я тоже  :Smilie: 
Поэтому рекомендую развиваться дальше.
Но не настаиваю  :Smilie: 

PS кстати либертарианские взгляды как раз у вас.
Это типично либертарианская позиция, то что Вы пишете.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А капитализм - это рента на капитал.


Размер этой "ренты" определяется качествами человека, а не идеями капитализма.




> Видите, даже Вы просто экстраполируете труд лавочника или кузнеца на то, как работает корпорация (типА тоже самое, только больше).


Производство сейчас сильно сложней лавочника или кузнеца. И кто-то этот весь процесс должен организовывать и инвестировать в это, почему он не должен за эту организацию/инвестирование получать "ренту"?

----------

Антончик (08.04.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Размер этой "ренты" определяется качествами человека, а не идеями капитализма.
> Производство сейчас сильно сложней лавочника или кузнеца. И кто-то этот весь процесс должен организовывать и инвестировать в это, почему он не должен за эту организацию/инвестирование получать "ренту"?


Если интересует ответ на вопрос, то могу порекомендовать тоже почитать Ноама Хомски.
Хотя бы чтобы избавиться от free market fantasies.
(потому что от меня Вы ответа явно не ждете)

----------


## Антончик

> Если интересует ответ на вопрос, то могу порекомендовать тоже почитать Ноама Хомски.
> Хотя бы чтобы избавиться от free market fantasies.
> (потому что от меня Вы ответа явно не ждете)


так вы же и не отвечаете сами, всё ссылки на авторитеты только...

----------


## Ант

Непонятно, какой смысл перетирать про капитализм? Вааще про "социальность"... Буддизм а-социален, нет отношений с социумом, только межличностные взаимоотношения. "Социум" - обьект, а обьектов не существует.
Отсюда вопрос: Об ОСОЗНАННОСТИ ЧЕГО, речь-то ведется?
Об осознанности "несуществования Я" и прочей обьективности?
Тогда КАК он может вестись с мотивацией "Как МНЕ урвать побольше, Материальных благ?", "Как повысить социальный статус МОЕГО Я?"
Гляньте в тырнете, на некоторые отзывы: Человек идет на вполне легитимную практику (випасану по Гоенке), с четкой мотивацией "Вот щас я стану самым крутым на раёне", а потом несет дурную голову на починку в поликлинику к какому-нить мозгоправу. И это с легитимных практик, а что творится у "гуру из подворотни"...

----------

Фил (08.04.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> (потому что от меня Вы ответа явно не ждете)


Есть идеи, есть их реализация. Да, мнение о реализации мне совсем не интересно.

----------


## Антончик

> а обьектов не существует


мадхьямики-прасангики ни смеются ни не-смеются над вашим утверждением

----------


## Ант

> мадхьямики-прасангики ни смеются ни не-смеются над вашим утверждением


угу, но не открывают тренингов по "практике даяния" для топ менеджеров и биржевых брокеров. :Smilie:  (типа платный тренинг, при платной психлечебнице, бронируя курс, бронируешь койку в палате).

----------

Антончик (10.04.2019)

----------


## Aion

> "Социум" - обьект, а обьектов не существует.


Социум - причины и условия сознания. Ну а о сознании хорошо Декарт сказал: сogito ergo sum...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Социум - причины и условия сознания. Ну а о сознании хорошо Декарт сказал: сogito ergo sum...


А теперь стоит глянуть на привычки, прививаемые социумом... сogito ergo sum... Обьективная "буквализация" воспринимаемых моделей: Сел я медитировать, перестал "мыслить"... я-не существую. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Про "сел я медитировать..." песня есть хорошая:




 :Smilie:

----------

